# anybody uses human probiotics??



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

hey, does anyone use human probiotics weekly for their pigeons??
does it work on pigeons?? i mean do you see their poop getting less watery after stress, antibiotics etc??


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

anyone
??


----------



## heeler (Nov 19, 2013)

You bet, there's no difference except price. I use liquid probiotics for people (from the health food store) and powder probiotics (from the feed store) for horses. They are all the same ingredient. 
My birds get it a few times a week and my horses get it every other week or so, for just in case.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

which brand do you use?? is it from refrigerator section??....i want to compare it with my powder probiotic of children


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Yes, you can use the probiotics for children and buying it from refrigerator section may mean its better and more potent. What is on the list of ingredients?

I have even used organic plain 0% fat free yogurt when I'm out of probiotics.*


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

naresh j said:


> hey, does anyone use human probiotics weekly for their pigeons??
> does it work on pigeons?? i mean do you see their poop getting less watery after stress, antibiotics etc??


No. Use a pigeon probiotic. Not one for people or hogs or horses or goats ect....

A probiotic is to replenish the stomach's natural bacteria. This bacteria helps digest the seeds and grains a pigeon eats. below someone mentions that they (probioatics) all have the same ingredients but fails to mention what they are.

Now that you have two different views research the pigeon's digestive tract and what is taking place in it and why. Then ask yourself if that sounds like what could be happening inside of you and if a probioatic for humans is beneficial for your birds.

Would you give a pigeon probiotic to a baby? Would you take it yourself? If you answered no, then you get the idea.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I also get the pigeon ones and I can see the ingredients and feel the same way as the above poster. One needs to have a certain amount of faith in the product as well as it doing a real good job for the pigeons and once you find this why not stick with it. Also why not make it convenient as well if it does a good job and you can use it when you want to. I drink coffee with milk in it and when I run out of milk and do a substitute I am never happy. lol It just is not the same....


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

rpalmer said:


> No. Use a pigeon probiotic. Not one for people or hogs or horses or goats ect....
> 
> A probiotic is to replenish the stomach's natural bacteria. This bacteria helps digest the seeds and grains a pigeon eats. below someone mentions that they (probioatics) all have the same ingredients but fails to mention what they are.
> 
> ...


''would you give a pigeon probiotic to a baby'' LOL that sounds very logical.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

actually problem is, in india we dont have pigeon probiotics at all, ordering it from abroad is not good for the health of our wallets  so people are using dog and cat probiotics, many said it works. i have used yogurt myself and did saw change in poop after antibiotics. so i thought if dog and cat probiotics and yogurt works why wont human probiotics work then?


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

Skyeking said:


> *Yes, you can use the probiotics for children and buying it from refrigerator section may mean its better and more potent. What is on the list of ingredients?
> 
> I have even used organic plain 0% fat free yogurt when I'm out of probiotics.*


i brought a sanchet meant for children, here are the ingredients...are they same as your human probiotics?? can you guess the dosage??
Each sachet contains (0.5g) contains :
Streptococcus faecalis t-110 jpc-----30 million
Clostridium butyricum ----------------2 million
Bacillus mesentericus -----------------1 million
Lactic acid bacillus---------------------50 million
(Lactobacillus sporogenes)


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

naresh j said:


> i brought a sanchet meant for children, here are the ingredients...are they same as your human probiotics?? can you guess the dosage??
> Each sachet contains (0.5g) contains :
> Streptococcus faecalis t-110 jpc-----30 million
> Clostridium butyricum ----------------2 million
> ...


*No, they are not the same-there are usually a lot more , does this come in a powder? The dosage would be 1/4th of a human serving.*


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

Skyeking said:


> *No, they are not the same, does this come in a powder?*


yes powder


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*

I have never used a pigeon probiotic due to the fact that it does not have list of ingredients, not refrigerated-so it has lost its potency, nor does it have the best bacteria in it, therefore I would NEVER use it on a human. 

I have used a good clean kefir/yogurt on a bird I rehabbed with severe coccidiosis. It was not diagnosed, but she sat sleepy eyed and very still. She soaked the newspapers in the rehab cage every few hours. After a day her poop become solid and she was eating on her own again. I have also used human grade probiotics with good results on my birds. 

I give a little to my dog because she loves it, but it works wonderful when changing over to another dog food, keeps poop firm and keeps her regular.

There are SO many probiotics out there, some are not as good as others, and there is the list of "other ingredients", if there is anything I don't recognize, I don't use it.



*


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

naresh j said:


> yes powder


*naresh J, Are there any other ingredients at all? It is the "other" ingredients that I worry about.

If you can get hold of organic apple cider vinegar, you can put a tablespoon of that to a gallon of water and that also will replenish good gut bacteria. *


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

No there are no ingredients except all this..
I couldnt find ACV in small stores but i will try in bigger malls.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

My probiotic has ingredients listed and they are: A source of live viable natural occurring microorganisms Lactic acid bacteria not less than 10 million CFU/g. Also contains Sucrose, dried Whey, Sodium Silico Aluminate, dried Entercoccus Faecium fermentation product and Sodium Thiosulfate..Of course this is all not clear to me but the product has worked good for my pigeons and it is easy to store and easy to give. You put it in water that you have left sit out in the icebox overnight so that the chlorine in your water supply does not kill the good bacteria.. Now I do have a question and has always been confused...Pigeons cannot digest milk and how does this fresh Kefir yogurt appy---Is not that milk?..I do know that the lactic acid bacteria comes from milk but maybe it is broke down somehow with Kefir yogurt and how do you mix this yogurt?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

c.hert said:


> Pigeons cannot digest milk and how does this fresh Kefir yogurt appy---Is not that milk?..I do know that the lactic acid bacteria comes from milk but maybe it is broke down somehow with Kefir yogurt and how do you mix this yogurt?


*It is still a milk product but digests differently due to the bacteria. Yogurt does not produce the symptoms of lactose intolerance because the bacteria in yogurt actually digests lactose. 

Kefir contains even more bacteria and nutrients, that aid lactose digestion and actually can help those with lactose intolerance. 

It all varies from person to person. My grandson has lactose intolerance (he cannot drink cow's milk), he is a year old, but he can eat yogurt.

My rehab pigeons responded immediately to my homemade kefir, with nice firm poops and weight gain. They actually digest their food better too. I have gotten good results with yogurt, but not as fast as with homemade kefir.*


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks did not know any of that and good information..Thanks for the posting.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, that was interesting. Thank you.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

SKYEKING-- can i know some brands of human probiotics [capsules] you use for pigeons weekly, in case i could find them in here!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

There are so many kinds. Look up some articles on probiotics for pigeons and then compare some different ones. A member did test different ones a while back and came up with there was one sold for people that was the best, and it was one of the ones that you keep refrigerated. Can't remember which one. Just learn about the different ones and what they contain. Read reviews if you can.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Google them and you will find the best one in the cold section of a local health food/homeopathic store. Always read ingredients*


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

thank you skyeking and jay, i will do some research and see if i could find a good probitic in india. most people in india seems to use yogurt as probiotic for their pigeons


----------

